# Encountered Code 43 for Geforce 8600 GT



## Lucedo (Mar 11, 2010)

I have problems with my graphics card (GeForce 8600 GT). That is when I checked it in device manager, it reads this:

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

However my computer is still functioning and I am able to access on the Internet.

Earlier today, I cleaned my computer with compressed air and it still didn't work. I also tried reinstalling the driver software and that didn't fix the problem.

What should I do to resolve this problem?


----------



## Nollix (Mar 12, 2010)

Clean out the heatsink thoroughly with compressed air, reseat it, reinstall drivers. Other than that if there's no obvious physical problem I don't know.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Can't remember if I had a GeForce 8600 or 8800. But I do know the 8000 series have a lot of problems. Upgraded to a 260 and haven't had a problem with the hardware yet.


----------



## Lucedo (Mar 19, 2010)

Also when it comes to Graphics card temperature, what is the average proper temperature?

I recall mine to be high as 67 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 19, 2010)

Lucedo said:


> Also when it comes to Graphics card temperature, what is the average proper temperature?
> 
> I recall mine to be high as 67 degrees Celsius.



It would probably depend on the card.  I honestly have no idea but I know they can get really fucking hot.  Still, if it were overheating you could probably leave it off for a while to see if it had problems when starting up.

You could also try another slot.  I've had those go bad before as well -- it's not *always* the card.

Just a thought.


----------



## Lucedo (Apr 21, 2010)

I attempted to clean the graphics card from the outside since I believe this is a hardware problem. I noticed that the graphics card has dust under the shield.

Also I noticed that over time, my graphics card randomly starts working again before it stops functioning. Is there anything that i can do to fix this problem with BIOS files?


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Can't remember if I had a GeForce 8600 or 8800. But I do know the 8000 series have a lot of problems. Upgraded to a 260 and haven't had a problem with the hardware yet.



Aye - there was a manufacturing error that affected a great deal of 8000 and 9000 series nVidia cards.  As such, those cards are more prone to errors.  Could be that - not sure if there's a known way to tell/test.


----------



## Lucedo (Apr 21, 2010)

Though the graphics card fan is spinning freely. Also when I start my computer, there is a dotted grid over the HP screen and the HP logo is slightly messed up. As for the OS boot screen I see yellow dashed vertical lines over the screen as the computer goes into lo-res mode.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 22, 2010)

That sounds like a hardware glitch - seen many cards do similar things over the years either from damage to their RAM, or to the GPU itself.  You can try to do a Firmware update on it, but I can all but guarantee you that it won't be likely to fix it. :/  Time to go card shopping. >_<


----------



## Lucedo (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are the specs of my HP Pavillion a6330f

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X@ Dual Core Processor 5600+ 2.80 GHz
Ram: 3 GB
Hard Drive: 500 GB
OS WIndows 7 Home Premium
OS Type: 32 Bit
OnBoard Graphics: GeForce 6150 SE
CD Drive: LightScribe DVD SuperMulti Drive / CD-Writer
Network: Atheros AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter
On Board Network Adapter: NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio

What is the recommendation for a replacement card for a computer like this?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, any card would do, but if you wanted to stick to in around the same performance bracket, try for the GeForce GT220 - It's slightly faster overall than the 8600GTS. They aren't terribly expensive, in around $70 depending on the brand, but the GT210, a step below (a bit slower than your card), can be had for about $40-50. If you wanted something a little beefier, I wouldn't really recommend going beyond the GT240 (~$100) or GTS250 (~$140) for a system like that - The power supply probably wouldn't be capable of handling much higher.

EDIT: In the shots above, I notice a fair buildup of dust in the heat sink and clearly you did, too - It probably did overheat and that caused the damage. You should open up your computer about once per month and give it (all of it) a thorough cleaning with a can of compressed air (if you have a compressor, that works, too, but be careful about how much force you use - Those things are FAR more powerful than a can of compressed air, and they can and will blow fans apart; I should know, I've done it before).


----------

